# F/S:NEW PIONEER CDJ'S,MOBILE PHONES,IPOD'S,LAPTOP,PLASMA TV,AND MORE AT BEST PRICE



## varun1 (Jun 11, 2007)

*We well known in the area of TELECOMMUNICATION.we sell whole sale and retailer
prices of the stated products.
MOBILE PHONES,LAPTOPS,PLASMA TV,GAMES E.G IPOD,XBOXS,PLAYSTATION,SIDEKICKS,IMATES
JASJAM,PALM TREOS,QTECK,NINTENDO WII,DEGITAL CAMERALS.LGS,E.T.C
WE stock as much posible products you are willing to buy.here we displayed some of
our price list.
(NOKIA PHONES)
Nokia N95...........$300
NOKIA N GAGE.........$120USD
NOKIA 9500.........(communication) us$120
Brand new Nokia n71 **** $140
Brand new Nokia n92 **** $150
Brand new Nokia n93 **** $190
Brand new Nokia 6280 **** $140
Brand new Nokia 6270 **** $140
Brand new Nokia 6111 **** $150
Brand new Nokia E60 **** $180
Brand new Nokia N91**** $155
Brand new Nokia N90 **** $170
Brand new Nokia N70 ****$160
Brand new Nokia E90 ****$250
O2 3G Datacard $120usd
Orange Blackberry $110
Orange 3GDatacard $110
Orange SPVC500 $110
Orange SPV M2000 $114

(PANASONIC)
Panasonic X60 $120
Panasonic X60 $120
Panasonic X70 $124
Panasonic X300 $114
Panasonic X700 $132

(SONY ERICSSON)
Sony Ericsson PHONES
Sony Ericsson w900i....$140usd 
Sony Ericsson W800i....$135usd 
sony Ericsson w700.....$130usd
sony Ericsson w600i....$125usd 
sony Ericsson w300.....$120usd
sony Ericsson w950.....$160usd
Sony Ericsson p990i....$145usd
Sony Ericsson m600i....$175usd
sony Ericsson m600.....$170usd
Sony Ericsson p990.....$140usd
Sony Ericsson p910i....$125usd
NEXTEL PHONES
Nextel i930.........$130usd 
Nextel i870.........$120usd 
Nextel i860.........$110usd

(PLAYSTATION)
Play Station 2 ...........$110
Play Station 3 ...........$200
NINTENDO WII ...............$180

(samsung)
Brand new Samsung D600 $140
Brand new Samsung D500 $130
Brand new SamsungP860 $130
Brand new Samsung P850 $145
Brand new Samsung E730 $130
Brand new Samsung D550 **** $130 
Brand new Samsung D510 **** $135 
Brand new Samsung E850 **** $120 
Brand new Samsung D710 **** $135 

(Motorola)
Brand new Motorola A910 **** $150 
Brand new Motorola A728 **** $140 
Brand new Motorola A732 **** $135 
Brand new Motorola Q **** $120 
Brand new Motorola E895 **** $120 
Brand new Motorola V3x **** $130 
Brand new Motorola V8 **** $120 
Brand new Motorola V6 **** $120 
Brand new Motorola A1010 **** $100 
Brand new Motorola E1060 **** $90 
Brand new Motorola V1050 **** $90 
Motorola Motorola a388c....... $150
(IMATE JASJAR PHONES)
I-MATE Smartflip ....... $140
I-MATE JAMin ......... $240
I-MATE JASJAm ........ $280
I-MATE K-JAM ......... $180
I-MATE SP5 ......... $150
I-MATE SP5m ......... $155
I-MATE SP4m ......... $120
I-MATE JAM Black ........ $150
I-MATE JAM ......... $160
I-MATE PDA2 ......... $190
I-MATE PDA2k ......... $168
I-MATE SP3i ......... $130
I-MATE SP3 ......... $135
I-MATE Pocket PC ......... $140
I-MATE Smartphone2 ........ $110
I-MATE Smartphone ........ $115

(LAPTOPS)
LAPTOPS:
IBM Thinkpad T42 1.7GHz 512MB 40GB CD-RW/DVD 15" XGA ;;$400
IBM ThinkPad X41 Tablet PC 1.5GHz 1.5GB 60GB Bluetooth;;;$500
IBM Thinkpad T43 1.86GHz 2GB 60GB DVD Burner 14.1" SXG
SONY VAIO A217S-- 100GB-- 512MB RAM-- XPHOME-------------$500
SONY VAIO B1VP-- 40GB HD-- 512MB RAM-- XP PRO--------------$430
SONY VAIO T370P/L-- 60GB HD-- 512MB RAM-- XP----------------$400
SONY VAIO A215Z 60GB HD-- 512MB RAM-- XP------------------$320
(QTEK PHONE)
Qtek 8500 ....... $100
Qtek S200 ....... $140
Qtek 9000 ....... $190
Qtek 8310 ....... $150
Qtek 8300 ....... $140
Qtek 9100 ....... $190
Qtek 8100 ....... $100
Qtek S110 ....... $120
Qtek S100 ....... $130
Qtek 9090 ....... $140
Qtek 8020 ....... $132
Qtek 8010 ....... $100
Qtek 2020i ...... $160
Qtek 2020 ....... $160
Qtek 1010 ....... $100

SIDEKICK PHONES
SIDEKICK 1.................$100USD
SIDEKICK 2.................$120USD
SIDEKICK 3.................$150USD
(These games are brandnew sealed in original Box.)
apple 80 gb ..................ipod.......$200
apple 4 gb ipod mini blue m9802ll/a-------$64
apple 4 gb ipod mini pinkm9804ll/a--------$64
apple 4 gb ipod mini green m9806ll/a--------$64
apple 6 gb ipod mini blue m9803ll/a---------$68
apple 6 gb ipod mini silver m9801ll/a-------$68
apple 20 gb ipod m9282ll/a------------------$69
apple 4 gb ipod mini pink m9435ll/a---------$49
apple 40 gb ipod photo--------------------$59
apple 4 gb ipod nano--------------------$69
apple 2 gb ipod nano--------------------$62
apple 4 gb ipod mini silver m9160ll/a-----$49
apple 60 gb ipod photo m9830ll/a--------$86
apple 60 gb ipod photo--------------------$59
apple 30 gb ipod photo m9829ll/a---------$73
apple 4 gb ipod mini blue m9436ll/a'-----------$49
apple 20 gb ipod u2 special edition'----------$73
apple 6 gb ipod mini green m9807ll/a'-----------$64
new apple 60 gb video ipod-----------------$140
new apple 30 gb videoipod---------------$120

(Digital camera)
Acer cs-5530 digital camera=$110
Canon ixus 700 digital camera= $150
Canon ixus 750digital camera =$160
Canon ixus i zoom digital camera (jet black)=$1700
Canon ixus i zoom digital camera (Sahara)=$160
Canon power shot s80 digital camera = $200
Casio exilim ex-s500 digital camera (orange, )= $200
Digital blue qx5 digital microscope= $130
Fuji film finepix f10 digital camera =$100
Nikon d2x digital camera (body only)=$110
Olympus fe-100 digital camera =$120


PLASMA TV
JVC 52-Inch BRAND NEW PLASMA TV .......$600 
42 inch LG-42PC3D HDTV Plasma.........$550 
42 Inch HD TV Flat Panel Plasma Television..........$450 
Sharp AQUOS LC-65D90U 65" 1080p ................$1500 
Sharp AQUOS LC-52D62U 52" 1080p..............$850 
Sharp LC37D43U 37-inch AQUOS LCD Flat Panel HDTV ....$500
NEW PIONEER
NEW PIONEER CDJ-1000 MP3 MK3 PLAYER........$450 
NEW PIONEER CDJ-800 MP3 MK3 PLAYER .........$320 
NEW PIONEER CDJ-800 MP3 MK2 PLAYER .........$280 
NEW PIONEER DJM 1000...$700 
NEW PIONEER DJM 800.....$600 
NEW PIONEER DJM 600....$500 
NEW Pioneer DVJ-X1 DVD .....................$700 

Return Policy:
You may return the item within ten (10) days of delivery of the order. Products with
Manufacturer Warranties which exceed 30 days, may be returned directly to the
manufacturer according to their instructions. Customer may request a replacement
product otherwise company credit will be issued. A restocking fee maybe applied to
your return.
We deliver consignment within a stipulatted time of 48hours(2 working days) at your
door steps.kindly place your order via our direct email below.

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected] 
[email protected]

WEBSITE:www.varunelectronicslimited.com

NOTE:MSN [email protected]
YAHOO [email protected]

Thank you very much for your partronage.
Regards
Faruk Varun
*


----------

